# Simplicity 860 DLX



## daddy128j (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi all. I picked up a Simplicity 860 DLX for just about nothing at an estate sale and it looks and runs like new. The people running the sale didnt have much info on this machine. I was trying to figure out what year it was manufactured.
I checked online and I've seen anywhere from 1995 to 2001 lol! The only other markings on this is Sno Away 8.... 24"... Model Number 1693652. Its running the Tecumseh OHSK80 8 hp engine. Can someone please help me out with the year it was manufactured?

Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Congrats on getting a solid machine at a good price. You may want to add some pics to your thread so members would be able to help you out more.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Sounds like you picked yourself up a nice one. We are a pretty visual bunch here, so pictures will make us all as happy as you are with your new snowblower.

There should be a series of numbers on the Tecumseh engine. They tell the story about the engine, including a date of manufacture. This might help you out.

Tecumseh 3 to 11 HP 4-Cycle L-Head General Information - Small Engine Wiki - Wikia


----------



## daddy128j (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies Cardo111 and Bwdbrn1. Here are some pics. If I'm reading the label right, the DOM says 9327? If so that would translate to Feb 7, 1993???


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice heavy duty looking machine !!


----------



## daddy128j (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks nwcove. Trying to figure out when this blower was manufactured.


----------



## hanyoukimura (Oct 16, 2015)

That looks mint!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

daddy128j said:


> Thanks nwcove. Trying to figure out when this blower was manufactured.


If I understand the instructions for decoding the D.O.M., the first digit indicates the year of manufacture, and the last three the day of that year. Since your own research pointed to a range of 1995 to 2001, then I guess 9327 means the 327th day of 1999, or November 23, 1999. That was a Tuesday, so quality should be good.:wavetowel2: Looks like you got yourself a good machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That machine is in very clean condition and looks as gently used as it gets, excellent find!


----------



## daddy128j (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am going to lubricate the auger shaft as it does have 2 zerks however what do you guys think about the gearbox itself? The auger spins great and makes no weird noises and there have been no leaks after running the auger. However just not sure if the worm gear oil breaks down or if I should even mess with it. If so, Im going to have to order some of that simplicity cold weather worm gear oil online unless there is something comparable I can buy locally. Would you mess with it????


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow *daddy128*! Was the estate in Texas??? looks like it's never seen a flake of snow!

I'd probably verify that it's topped-up with whatever fluid is in there and leave good enough alone. Congrats!

(_sorry...didn't realize that it was a thread HiJ_)


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that thing is clean


----------

